# Best compressor I've ever used - Pettyjohn Crush



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm 50 and I've been playing for most of that.
It took me way too long to figure out how to use compression, but once I figured it out it's nearly imperative I have one. Tried everything from Boss to Effectrode. The Effectrode PC-2A had been my very best ever compressor, running it for over four years and always sounded incredible.

Recently I tried the Pettyjohn Crush. I think the Pettyjohn Lift is a truly magical pedal, and I've enjoyed everything he makes, so I took a chance on his Compressor, the Crush.

Wow.

Just... wow.

I've been using it for two months and I like it more each day. 

I can't really say the Crush is better than the PC-2A - they're quite different. The Effectrode sounds like an old, tube studio compressor and imparts that tone to your guitar. In some instances that's exactly what you want. The Pettyjohn is invisible. It's just the sound of your guitar but now it sings! And with the added bonus of a _gorgeous_ Tilt EQ and a Mix knob it's by far the most professional-sounding unit I've ever used - and that includes most of the (few that I've tried) true studio compressors I've had the chance to play through. (Sorry, Stephen, but the Manley compressor does beat out yours. ) But, to me, that's the level you'd have to get to before I'd stop using this Crush.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cool to hear, I'd like to try one

what made you want to switch things up from the PC-2A?


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

vadsy said:


> ...what made you want to switch things up from the PC-2A?


Shawn Tubbs. I've learned a tonne just from watching him and then stealing whatever licks are within my abilities.
His review sounded stellar. Plus I'm trying to move away from tubed guitar pedals.
I seem to be in the demographic Pettyjohn is aiming for - I love all his stuff.






Also, Linda freakin' Taylor!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I like the fact that it uses a simple 3-position toggle for "Release" (gain recovery time). The audible impact of that recovery time depends almost entirely on how you play. I would imagine that, even when it is in the form of a rotary control, most players will have it set to either 7:00 or 5:00 and rarely in between. EHX wisely went with a 3-position switch on the Soul Preacher. When Tim Larwill (Retro-Sonic) wanted to upgrade his take on the Ross Compressor, we worked out setting for a 3-way switch, which he used for a while. When I noticed that he eventually changed to a pot for the same function, I asked him why, and he replied that customers asked for it because they felt a 3-position switch somehow limited them. It doesn't really, but...customers, go figure.

So Pettyjohn made a wise choice.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

That Linda is a impressive player but I am still waiting for a pan of the actual 72 Deluxe Reverb. Did I miss it. Are we hearing a amp or all that computer shart?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2019)

Have you tried the Cali76 Deluxe CD or any variants from Origin FX?


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

So if you can explain it, what finally clicked o9r was the Aha!!!!!! moment for figuring Compression out? I use it a lot because most people do, and it sort of tames my inconsistent string attacks, whether strumming or not. I have never figured it out yet.

Thanks


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Distortion said:


> That Linda is a impressive player but I am still waiting for a pan of the actual 72 Deluxe Reverb. Did I miss it. Are we hearing a amp or all that computer shart?


If you can't tell the difference, I guess you don't like 'all the computer shart' because you listen with your eyes? Typical.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

RMS compression in a pedal! Sweet!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Player99 said:


> Have you tried the Cali76 Deluxe CD or any variants from Origin FX?


I tried the Cali 76 and it was so noisy with my Matchless SC30 that I could not use it. The PJ in the clips seem to be reasonably quiet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2019)

Alex said:


> I tried the Cali 76 and it was so noisy with my Matchless SC30 that I could not use it. The PJ in the clips seem to be reasonably quiet.


There had to be something wrong with it... mine is quiet.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> ... mine is quiet.


it will usually stay quiet if you don't plug it in


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2019)

vadsy said:


> it will usually stay quiet if you don't plug it in


Thank you vewy much for this incredibly helpful advice. You sir, are an internet man among whatever there is out there.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Thank you vewy much for this incredibly helpful advice. You sir, are an internet man among whatever there is out there.


feeling a little embarrassed that you've been using the pedal wrong?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2019)

vadsy said:


> feeling a little embarrassed that you've been using the pedal wrong?


No, I just threw it out and got a Behringer compressor. All is well and nobody saw what I did last night.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Have you tried a Keeley compressor? I'm not a big compressor user, but I find the Keeley very good.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

"The Keeley" is actually several different things, depending on which issue you have in mind. The first Keeleys were essentially clones of the Ross compressor, which was a slightly improved MXR Dynacomp (Ross made a habit of taking a basic MXR circuit and making a few small changes to improve performance).


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Tilt EQ on pedals has become quite popular, looks like PettyJohn put it on pretty much everything.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> If you can't tell the difference, I guess you don't like 'all the computer shart' because you listen with your eyes? Typical.


Your med's need tweaking again


----------

